Ask HN: What are the best ways to solve chicken and egg problem for social app - busymom0
======
PaulHoule
In 2020 you have to face that you cannot beat Facebook at their own game.

In particular, realize that people are willing to spend money and otherwise
make large investments to boost their status. (e.g. Fraternities and
Sororities) Not only does this give people a value propositon, but it means
you have revenue from day one.

